# Practice with Bones?



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Over the weekend Pippa found a deer bone on one of our trail walks. Pippa is only 7 months, so she has not had any bones to chew on (bully sticks only). She LOVED the bone - running and chewing on it for the remainder of our walk, tail wagging the whole time. Before getting back in the car, I asked her to "drop it". She needed the command a couple of times, but in the end dropped it without growling, snapping, etc. (which I have read can happen).

Which leads me to my next question...is this something I need to continue to practice with her? I have read/heard that possession/guarding issues come out most with bones and I want to make sure to keep these in check as she grows older. (we already take her food bowl away while she's eating, toys etc. with no guarding issues thus far). So, do I get some bones and practice "drop it" with the bones at home? Or am I reading too much into this issue?


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

You're ahead of the game as you've already had success.
Since she showed what a good dog she is, why not treat her with more bones every now and then, and use her treat as a quick reminder that she is to give it up when asked, and she'll see that giving it up means she also gets it back. 

I like to train for what may happen. re: a kid may give her a bone at a get together sometime down the road. Having the nice doggy who lets go of bones will make you proud, as opposed to embarrassed by the dog who growls at children.

Good job thus far.


----------

